

No More Needles: ‘Painless’ Laser Injects Drugs - sidcool
http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/13/no-more-needles-painless-laser-injects-drugs/

======
agumonkey
Direct link to phys.org report: [http://phys.org/news/2012-09-laser-powered-
needle-pain-free....](http://phys.org/news/2012-09-laser-powered-needle-pain-
free.html)

